# New rub company



## negolien (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey All,

I usually use Kosmos but recently tried one of the honey ones from these guys. not sure if this is in the right spot.  Quality seasonings and BBQ rubs | Frag Out Flavor


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 5, 2021)

Lol did you have a stroke while you were typing this?


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

negolien said:


> tried one of the honey ones from these guys.


It would help to know who these guys are. LOL
Richie


----------



## negolien (Mar 5, 2021)

Sorry didn't have my 1st drink in me yet. LOL as a side note I did have a minor cardiac event on the feb 16th was in the hospital for 5 days. sucked


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 5, 2021)

Heard of them but never used. Looks like some interesting stuff though. I like supporting veteran owned companies. Check out code 3. Also veteran owned and some pretty good stuff


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 5, 2021)

Well I'm glad to see your back at it after your vacation () in the hospital. I follow Frag out on Instagram. But havent tried their stuff yet.
Jim


----------



## negolien (Mar 5, 2021)

I tried this one was pretty good kinda like killer honey chipotle from kosmos
Red Line - Honey Chipotle Spice Blend | Frag Out Flavor


----------

